# *new* Olight H15 Wave



## kj2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Just saw new headlamp from Olight. The H15.







more info; http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId=1479&CateId=101


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Jul 2, 2012)

4AAA, WHY?! WHY?! :thinking: :sick2: :green: :sigh: :thumbsdow


----------



## Szemhazai (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheap generic Chinese body - worth about 8-9$ in wholesale... Olight went low...


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 2, 2012)

2AA > 4AAA


----------



## kj2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Szemhazai said:


> Cheap generic Chinese body - worth about 8-9$ in wholesale... Olight went low...



Indeed. Fenix headlamp look way better.


----------



## tubed (Jul 2, 2012)

The world needs more and better headlights and this doesn't appear to be that. I'm shocked they'd come out with this. 4AAA is not good. And what's with the crazy levels/settings -is that a typo? 150-127-5-2 .. I don't get that


----------



## tubed (Jul 2, 2012)

tubed said:


> The world needs more and better headlights and this doesn't appear to be that. I'm shocked they'd come out with this. 4AAA is not good. And what's with the crazy levels/settings -is that a typo? 150-127-5-2 .. I don't get that




Oh, sorry, those were +/- the diffuser


----------



## buds224 (Jul 2, 2012)

Using this in a dense forest, will plant-life waving in front of the light result in automagical strobe?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 3, 2012)

WTF is up with the mode selection??? Two modes of 5 and 150 lumens? Major FAIL.


----------



## florinache (Jul 3, 2012)

You can select the other modes, too. The 4lm red leds . They come with strobe. Especially useful in the army, for the enemy's sniper.  
What does " Non-contact gesture control function, with advanced infrared sensor set" mean?


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 3, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> WTF is up with the mode selection??? Two modes of 5 and 150 lumens? Major FAIL.



Apparently you haven't looked at the pictures...you wear this headlamp on a helmet with dark sunglasses so you need 150 lumens to be able to see the light through the sunglasses.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 3, 2012)

florinache said:


> You can select the other modes, too. The 4lm red leds . They come with strobe. Especially useful in the army, for the enemy's sniper.
> What does " Non-contact gesture control function, with advanced infrared sensor set" mean?



Now you can wave at yourself to turn the unit on and off...so much easier than flicking a switch


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope 4Sevens had nothing to do with this travesty of a headlight.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 4, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> Apparently you haven't looked at the pictures...you wear this headlamp on a helmet with dark sunglasses so you need 150 lumens to be able to see the light through the sunglasses.


Oh, I looked at the pics. Do they honestly intend this headlight to be only for tactical users? Police, soldiers, etc.? Again, major fail.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 4, 2012)

An error does not become a mistake until you refuse to correct it


----------



## server (Jul 4, 2012)

:shrug: Looks like something worth 15-20$ on dealextreme.... do not want


----------



## speedsix (Jul 4, 2012)

Love the battery pack that would get in the way. Who thought this winner up? What a total FAIL. My Black Diamond Spot does everything this does for half the price and half the size. Who would look at this and think it was a good idea?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 4, 2012)

So far I don't see anything I like here. No thanks.


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 4, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> Oh, I looked at the pics. Do they honestly intend this headlight to be only for tactical users? Police, soldiers, etc.? Again, major fail.



I was joking by the way. I agree this headlamp is useless.


----------



## YoSeKi (Jul 4, 2012)

speedsix said:


> My Black Diamond Spot does everything this does for half the price and half the size.



Black Diamond Spot does 150 lumens? And has 127 lumen flood beam? Wow, sounds great!

Olight H15 costs $80? The Spot costs $40, if you say Spot is half price, H15 must be $80.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 5, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> I was joking by the way. I agree this headlamp is useless.


Sorry Bryan... my bad.


----------



## speedsix (Jul 5, 2012)

YoSeKi said:


> Black Diamond Spot does 150 lumens? And has 127 lumen flood beam? Wow, sounds great!
> 
> Olight H15 costs $80? The Spot costs $40, if you say Spot is half price, H15 must be $80.


 
It is great. I got mine for $25 shipped on sale. Fits in a small pocket when not in use so it is easy to have with you when you need it.

The Olight H15 Wave looks like a great light if you happen to be a tactical security guard with no pride in how you look. The hands free "Wave" feature sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Esko (Jul 5, 2012)

YoSeKi said:


> Olight H15 costs $80? The Spot costs $40, if you say Spot is half price, H15 must be $80.



When I saw this thread, the first thought was: "What is wrong with Olight?" But then I went to their manufacturer forum in the marketplace, read the thread there, and, well, it doesn't look THAT bad any more. Especially since the MSRP is as low as $39.95.

So, this is certainly something I didn't expect from Olight, neither am I going to buy it. But it is not quite as bad as it looked when I saw it for the first time. Just another rather cheap plastic headlamp from a new manufacturer. Some fancy and some not so fancy features included.


----------



## YoSeKi (Jul 5, 2012)

speedsix said:


> The hands free "Wave" feature sounds like a bad idea.



Why?


----------



## speedsix (Jul 5, 2012)

YoSeKi said:


> Why?



When was the last time you wanted to change modes on a headlamp but couldn't be bothered to actually press a button? Seems like it will switch modes at random if you are just moving your hand around for some other reason. You shoukd buy it and let us know what you think. I know I don't want.


----------



## YoSeKi (Jul 5, 2012)

speedsix said:


> When was the last time you wanted to change modes on a headlamp but couldn't be bothered to actually press a button?



Last week, while doing maintenance on my car. My garage is dark and I used a headlamp. My fingers were covered in grease and dirt and I had to wipe them off every time I turned the headlamp on or off or changed modes. A no-touch switch would have been very useful in that situation.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 6, 2012)

this looks similar to a headlamp i had long long ago. it was a river rock i believe with a k2 led. But that at least used 3 aa. I bought it in target. this does seem to have a feeling of a rebadged cheap light. 
4aaa is a wrong choice. either use the aaa up front to simplify the body since they are very light. or use something bigger if you really want to distribute the weight like aa size.
i do like that they are testing new technology with the sensor but in the real world it's something else to go wrong. something that needs to consume energy. what if dirt is blocking the sensor. how reactive is it. can any object trigger the sensor like a bug flying by. or face against a rock face while climbing. or your hand up flipping the diffusor. 
a review would answer a lot.

"Wide-angle turned head design and transparent ribbon indicator 
on the battery box make it more humanity."
not sure what this means lol

maybe it's okay. fits the consumer level. cheap plastic. lower price point. i don't think this is designed for us. different strokes..


----------



## insanefred (Jul 8, 2012)

It isn't April 1st, is it?


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jul 10, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> Apparently you haven't looked at the pictures...you wear this headlamp on a helmet with dark sunglasses so you need 150 lumens to be able to see the light through the sunglasses.



Just laughed my butt off.....nice.

I love most of Olight's lights, and am confused why they would come up with this design. Nothing new or innovative here. I guess I'd have to test the on/off thing for myself, but don't like the way it seems to work. I could imagine reaching up to scratch my head, and accidently turning the light off.


----------



## royjohnson77 (Jul 14, 2012)

f22shift said:


> this looks similar to a headlamp i had long long ago. it was a river rock i believe with a k2 led. .



You are right. If you look at Favourlight's website, their headlamp model, PHM0M3B002 is actually the same as the Olight H15. Favourlight does a lot of OEM products for
Nuwai, River Rock and many USA brands. Nuwai's headlamp , PHM0C3A035 looks actually the same as Olight H15.

Olight was not innovative enough to design their own headlamp and had to use somebody's else.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jul 14, 2012)

The Olight Does use an XML compared to those sensor Favourlights with the more throwy xpc and xpe.


----------



## electrothump (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like a pretty nice, well designed, light weight light to me.


----------

